# New Load of PM Machines has hit the US.



## Hozzie (Mar 4, 2022)

Well, my 1440GT is on US Soil.  The ship from Taiwan docked today in Savannah, GA.  Now to PA, and then to me.  Been a long wait, but the end is coming near.  

Hopefully, I don't jinx myself with this post


----------



## rabler (Mar 4, 2022)

I use to live in that area, the campus I worked at is on the top left area of your picture.  It would drive me nuts if I knew it was that close and had to go all the way through PA and back.


----------



## markba633csi (Mar 4, 2022)

I see you've got a nice new boat delivering your nice new lathe


----------



## rabler (Mar 4, 2022)

markba633csi said:


> I see you've got a nice new boat delivering your nice new lathe


Fortunately it's route didn't include a stop in the Suez canal.


----------



## Hozzie (Mar 4, 2022)

rabler said:


> Fortunately it's route didn't include a stop in the Suez canal.


Ha.  I did watch it periodically from Taiwan across the Pacific to the San Diego area, and then down through the Panama Canal.  Kind of interesting to see the routes that you never think of most of the other time.


----------



## maspann (Mar 4, 2022)

Yes, I've been watching it too. I've got a PM-1236-T in the same shipment. It has been a long wait!


----------



## Dhal22 (Mar 5, 2022)

rabler said:


> I use to live in that area, the campus I worked at is on the top left area of your picture.  It would drive me nuts if I knew it was that close and had to go all the way through PA and back.




Thunderstorms diverted a Philadelphia flight of mine to Newark and after hours and hours of delay we were bused to Philly.   Right past my destination point in New Jersey at about 2 am........  I had to ride to Philly, turn around and drive back up to the New Jersey destination. Grrrrrr.


----------



## .LMS. (Mar 10, 2022)

at least it wasn't on the boat with the porsches that burned up and sank...


----------



## erikmannie (Mar 10, 2022)

Hozzie said:


> Well, my 1440GT is on US Soil.  The ship from Taiwan docked today in Savannah, GA.  Now to PA, and then to me.  Been a long wait, but the end is coming near.
> 
> Hopefully, I don't jinx myself with this post



I have a mill on that ship!


----------



## Janderso (Mar 10, 2022)

T


erikmannie said:


> I have a mill on that ship!


That’s great that you can track your machine tool.
I think that would drive me nuts


----------



## Cletus (Mar 11, 2022)

Soooo glad I bought my mill June last year, prices on the basic machine are up $1100 since!


----------



## hustlebird (Mar 16, 2022)

Did PM confirm it was unloaded in GA? Looks like the boat just got stuck in Baltimore the chesapeake bay..... https://wtop.com/maryland/2022/03/ever-forward-stuck-in-chesapeake-bay-evaluated-by-experts/

Fortunate timing!


----------



## Willy Estevez (Mar 17, 2022)

Hola que tal


----------



## Hozzie (Mar 17, 2022)

I knew I shouldn’t have posted this  I think they did say it would go into Baltimore. I just figured maybe the port got changed.

just my luck. Ha.

Update.  Looks like it was on it's way out, so maybe we got lucky.

*The Hong Kong-flagged Ever Forward got stranded after departing the Port of Baltimore Seagirt Terminal on Sunday night*, according to mapping data compiled by Bloomberg. The 334-metre (1,096-foot) vessel was en route to Norfolk, Virginia, when it got stuck in the Chesapeake Bay.


----------



## hicap40 (Mar 18, 2022)

took mine a year feb 2021-feb 2022


----------



## Cletus (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## Hozzie (Mar 25, 2022)

Well, my lathe is on the truck to me and should be here next week.  Luckily off the ship before this.


----------



## FHJ69 (Apr 7, 2022)

Funny thing is that the Evergreen Ever - Forward is run aground in the Chesapeake Bay.  Glad it unloaded our stuff before that!

Just waiting on the 1440GT to be delivered.


----------



## Hozzie (Apr 7, 2022)

Mine is being delivered to the house today.  Left PM two weeks ago so hope it is in good shape.

Well, par for the course, the delivery company didn't deliver and didn't have the courtesy to even call me.  So now it's "Saturday".  I'll believe it when I see it at this point.


----------



## tjb (Apr 7, 2022)

Good thing it didn't arrive a couple of days earlier.  Likely nothing on a ship of that size would have been affected, but tornadoes in Savannah on Tuesday resulted in two casualties and probably a fair amount of damage.  We were in the crosshairs but mercifully it was below and east of us.

You're gonna love that lathe.  I got the Eissen equivalent a couple of years ago and couldn't be more pleased.

Regards


----------

